# Egg Muffins



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

Spray oil a muffin pan
Cut a circle of bacon with a cookie cutter for each muffin and put in the pan
Crack an egg into each
Top with more bacon, some cheese, mushroom and tomato sliced thinly
Fresh parsley and black pepper
Cook slowly for about 30 minutes
Yum yum!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds Yum yum! What kind of bacon are you cutting with the cookie cutter. Or is it like Taylor Ham? Pics please of finished product so I can drool.


----------



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

I use the bacon with the big round meaty bit on the end, can usually get two circles out of that. I dice the offcuts for the extra bacon and keep the rest of the bacon for something else. They are just a bitesize treat really. I suppose you could use bigger muffin pans and two eggs and really load em up but that would spoil the effect I think


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks excellent! Maybe dinner this week end.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mmm that looks fantastic. will try that


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Yum!!yum!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Tried it, works well. I added a frozen tater tot to the center and increased the baking time slightly.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I've made this with deli meat sliced and chives. Yum


----------



## zincsulfate (Jun 3, 2013)

Yum. Could you send it to me by courier?


----------

